# Arceus Toys R Us Event - 11/7 to 11/15



## Rockman! (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## John102 (Oct 15, 2009)

I better get some key item via wifi that allows me to unlock arceus in game....I will not go to a toys r us store...


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 15, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> I better get some key item via wifi that allows me to unlock arceus in game....I will not go to a toys r us store...


You want the Azure Flute instead?
So do I.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 15, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Likewise. But I'd still go. 

2 Diamonds
2 Pearls
2 Platinums
=
6 Arceus

I have a team now.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh sure, don't include USA's hat.
Jerks.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 15, 2009)

Damn, why can't this be wi-fi?  The nearest Toys'r'us is like 3 hours where I live, <_< .


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 15, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Damn, why can't this be wi-fi?  The nearest Toys'r'us is like 3 hours where I live, <_< .


That's why I get tons. :/\


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hook me up?
/Vulture


----------



## Fontana (Oct 15, 2009)

Why doesn't anything come to *censored.3.0*ing Australia!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 15, 2009)

I live in Canada -_-


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 16, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not?


----------



## DevilGopher (Oct 16, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Oh sure, don't include USA's hat.
> Jerks.


I know... I mean, really. Dx


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 16, 2009)

EWWWEW ARCEUS


----------



## Pup101 (Oct 19, 2009)

I read about that just yesterday i think.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you so much! (I've been wanting it forever) Now to convince my stepmom or my dad to take me there with my DS, Diamond, and Pearl game, and get my Arceus.


----------



## Horus (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow, got excited it was the last pokemon ever til I read "For Diamond, Pearl, and Platinum versions!"


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 23, 2009)

What about Canada ?


----------



## Pup101 (Oct 23, 2009)

Well i dont really play that game anymore but, ill get it just to have him cause he is cool.


----------



## Nic (Oct 23, 2009)

(001 ! 41w4y5 w4n73d 70 h4v3 4r(3u5 0n my p4r7y. 10101


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Oct 23, 2009)

Very Intresting I know what ill be up to that week.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 2, 2009)

Ugh. The nearest Toys "R Us store to my house is at least 1/2 an hour away. Epic Fail.


----------



## lightningbolt (Nov 2, 2009)

Toys R Us? Pfft.

Can't they ever have it somewhere else?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 2, 2009)

can some1 get it for me? the closet to my place is 5 hours away.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 7, 2009)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And why not include the country that discovered the usa, hmm?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 7, 2009)

I can't belive it started today.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 7, 2009)

There used to be a Toys R Us near me... but one day it disappeared and went far away. D: I don't know where it went.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

I got it after work on Monday, since I work at Toys R Us. I just wish I could've put it on my Platinum...


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I got it after work on Monday, since I work at Toys R Us. I just wish I could've put it on my Platinum...


I still need to give you your Shaymin back, don't I?


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I lost my Platinum back at home before I left, so I don't have it anymore. >_< I was gonna import HeartGold, but I decided to wait. So right now I don't have any DS Pok


----------



## Zex (Nov 13, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> I better get some key item via wifi that allows me to unlock arceus in game....I will not go to a toys r us store...


^

Plus, I hardly play pokemon anymore.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm sure they'll distribute the Azure Flute over Nintendo WFC like they did with the Member Card and Oak's Letter.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 13, 2009)

Got it, and in shiney, why the hell do i want ANOTHER one? I just waiting to get Shaymin Air forme.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 13, 2009)

i'm going tomorrow now, hope it has the event. i should call


----------



## easpa (Nov 14, 2009)

Even if it does come to Europe, I don't live anywhere near a Toys R Us.

Edit: Yay, brown!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 14, 2009)

second to last day . . . and I'm going to kindly ask my grandpa if he'll take me. (He lives with us, so . . . ^-^)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 14, 2009)

I got my six today. :3


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> I got my six today. :3


SIX?! How?? .-.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 15, 2009)

i gots 2 earlier, awesome


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 16, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brother's Diamond, Pearl and Platinum plus my three.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, lol.


----------



## Callie (Nov 25, 2009)

I missed it but my friend from Japan went to a movie event and gave me one.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 25, 2009)

speaking of which, does anyone know when the next event is?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 28, 2009)

Does anyone know when the European Event is?


----------



## lightningbolt (Nov 28, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spain?


----------

